# No electric car choice



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello,

Tried to get a quote today from your website (Adrian Flux) and there was no choice for electrical vehicle, only diesel or petrol. Any ideas?

Cheers 

Paul


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ring them?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,
We certainly do insure electric vehicles. If you wanted to to PM me some contact details I'd be happy to arrange for one of my quotes team to give you call back.
I had noticed last week that we don't appear to have a landing page for electric vehicles on our website and have mentioned it to our marketing department to look into it.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Dan,

I will ring tomorrow, as I have been busy the last couple of weeks


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Dan,

I rang today and have got my policy from Adrian Flux! :thumb: They quote me £10 cheaper than compare the market. with a cheaper voluntary excess

Cheers

Paul


----------

